# Happy hunting to everyone!!



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

I must go back home now, but from the looks of the weather you guys will have a great week coming up!!! I'm not leaving empty handed...... I found about 4 lbs!!! That's enough for me!!! I left many small babies out there in the woods for other hunters to find!!! And most of my finds were in Washington county public parks.....hope you all fill your bags with many pounds of morels!!!!


----------



## upnorth (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words. I was out yesterday and almost all of the mushrooms were too small to harvest. Did you see any yellow? All those we found were black. Have a safe trip home!


----------



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes!!! I did get a few yellows!!! But not the big beer can yellows..... The smaller ones. It was strange... Under one tree was all the yellows, and about 20 yards away at another tree were smaller greys...... Same park. Strange!!!


----------



## tammymn (Apr 11, 2013)

Today was interesting. i found greys and yellows all near each other. They were 2 to 3 inches. Not much ground cover and found in the middle of an area with some filtered sun and some not. They were hard to see. i stood in one spot and saw one ahead 5 feet. Go to that spot to pick it and turned around and missed 3. Worked a 25 foot area and missed quite a few. Then walked a path stopped to dig in pocket and looked down and there was another one. If I wouldn't of stopped might not of found that one. Go slow and every so often stop and look from different views.


----------

